# Keroro: My first betta!



## Keroro (May 9, 2012)

Hi everyone  I'd like to document some happenings with Kero if you all don't mind...

I got him about 13 days ago, almost two weeks. Can't believe it's been that long already! At first he was relatively active--exploring his new home consistently. He would back away or change direction completely when I came up to the tank any faster than normal walking pace, I would have to creep very slowly up to the tank in order for him to stay around and admire him. Over time he began to get more comfortable--almost too comfortable, he was ALWAYS leaning almost completely sideways like a lazy butt against all of his plants, or hiding behind dunes of pebbles.

I just changed his water tonight for the first time since putting him in there and it was a stressful first change for both of us, I was so scared of hurting him. He was very frantic in his holding cup but I let him sit next to me on my desk while I got the water filled back up slowly and he calmed down entirely.

Now he's back in there and literally has not stopped swimming! He's circled hundreds of times, I swear! It makes me happy because I think that means he appreciates it--I did wait a bit longer than I should have to change his water since it's only 2.5 gallons.

We're moving into my apartment on Monday, I'm very excited to have him keep me company all summer.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Congratulations on your 1st Betta!!!
Oh, and when you move to your new apartment, this would be a stressful time for him so be careful with that. Good Luck with him in the Future!


----------



## Keroro (May 9, 2012)

LebronTheBetta said:


> Congratulations on your 1st Betta!!!
> Oh, and when you move to your new apartment, this would be a stressful time for him so be careful with that. Good Luck with him in the Future!


Thank you very much! Yes I'm attempting to prepare for that.. Do you think somehow covering his tank (horizontally with air to breathe still of course) would make it easier because it will imitate night time or is he too smart and will realize that he's moving from all the motion?? Thank you!


----------



## Keroro (May 9, 2012)

*May 16th Entry*

Kero and I have successfully moved into our new apartment for the summer! It was indeed a stressful event but he did pretty well, when ever I held the tank while transporting him he stayed right close to me against the glass. :-D 

It was a difficult two days after moving and I couldn't find his filter anywhere in my boxes so I freaked out for a while but thankfully looked just one more time and found it! His water had begun to get a bit cloudy which worried me but it's already clearing up. 

Maybe it's just me but he even seems to have brightened up in color much more this past day or so! He also seems a tad bit larger, which is nice because when I got him he was so tiny and frail looking!

I've also noticed he loves staring at his pebbles. I look over and nearly every other time or so he's staring straight down at some pebbles and tipping his head to investigate them, it's quite cute. He's also a lot more active and swimmy. 

Everything has been great!


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

That's GREAT news!!! 
He seems to be coping well with the move.
I hope that he could live happily with you, in your apartment.


----------



## Keroro (May 9, 2012)

LebronTheBetta said:


> That's GREAT news!!!
> He seems to be coping well with the move.
> I hope that he could live happily with you, in your apartment.


He definitely is! Thank you very much


----------



## Keroro (May 9, 2012)

Journal for May 20th, 2012

I've mastered the art of siphoning! I think I will siphon at least 2-3 cups every other day and do a full change once every 2 weeks for now. He seems to be very, very happy.. very brightly colored now, and has plumped up. He loves feeding time and has stopped running away every time I move closer to the tank. I noticed this morning he loves to 'play with' or 'attack' the dangling filter inside of his 360 tank. He gets all flared and just pokes at it through the glass repeatedly, it's too cute. He's very active and every once in a while juts around his tank very fast.. it's like he's exercising!


----------



## Keroro (May 9, 2012)

Journal for May 24th, 2012

Did a 90% water change after siphoning daily because it wasn't helping to make the water any less cloudy. Took out the terrestrial plants that weren't rotting and left one in until I get my new supplies. Took out an inch and a half of gravel and raised the water level, he has about 3-4 inches of additional space now!

Tomorrow I will be getting the following at the pet store:

A 2.5 gallon heater
Something like brine shrimp or frozen blood worms
A cavernous decoration
Amazon sword plant (or something truly aquatic)
A cat fish/bottom feeder
A moss ball
Zoomed mirror

I can't wait to have a little bitty companion feeder for Kero! He'll keep him nice and clean  I want to get live bait or something for him to prey on and keep him excited. I also feel that, even though he loved his plants, he would really like a place to hide and be entirely concealed as well. I would too if I were in a tank on display!

So excited to get all of this stuff tomorrow!!


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

You can also get Shrimps or Snails if your Tank is big enough. Make sure to Quarantine the New Tank Mates. You don't want Keroro sick.
For the Zoomed Mirror, only put it in Rarely. It's not really "Exercise" if you make it seem like there is an intruder. You could put it in there for like 5 minutes.
Hope all of this Doesn't cost that much!!! ;P


----------



## Micho (Aug 22, 2011)

Five minutes is a bit too long, it could lead to being stressed out and rips and tears of the fins. Flaring is a healthy exercise for the fins, also you can enjoy their beauty for a few seconds everyday, I would plop the mirror in for about 10 seconds tops. 

Also no to any other fish friends in a 2.5 gallon, even though you're only get one, still no. Fish friends can be introduced if you have a 10 gallon tank or bigger. I wouldn't get any snails either, Apple/Mystery snails are the most common snails you'll find at pet stores, they grow huge and they poop a lot. Nerite snails are fine I guess, they're great algae eaters, unable to reproduce in freshwater and also stay small. If you want a bottom feeder maybe a few ghost shrimps, but shrimps usually end up as snacks, unless you provide hiding places.

Along with that, I wouldn't get an Amazon Sword, simply because they get huge, and you probably don't have the correct lighting for them to thrive in. Just get moss balls, they're entertaining and fun. ;P


----------

